# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  كيفية العناية باليدين والقدمين

## دموع الورد

مساء الرقة والجمال 

					خطوات بسيطة لتتعلمي كيفية العناية باليدين والقدمين 
					خطوة خطوة بالصور ونبدا بـــــ

.::.* المنيكيـــــر *.::.
هي عملية  					تجميل وإزالة الجلد الزائد في اليدين ويمكنك القيام بها في  					المنزل .. 

					ما تحتاجين إليه للقيام بهذه المهمة هو : 

					- مقص للاظافر 
					- زيت لمعالجة الأظافر - تجدينه مثلا لدى بودي شوب او زيت  					الأطفال او 
					كريم خاص للجلد الميت - تجدينه في الصيدليات ولونه غالبا ما  					يكون وردي 
					- مبرد 
					- بخاخ خاص للأظافر وتجديه أيضاً في الصيدليات الكبرى . 
					- عود البرتقال وتجديه لدى مراكز التجميل والصيدليات يستخدم  					لازالة الجلد الميت المتصلب حول الأظافر . 
					- كريم مرطب خاص لليدين 
					- السنفرة ( كريم النقشير ) 
					- فوطة 
					- وعاء صغير خاص لليدين 

					الطريقـــــــة : 
 
					الآن انقعي يديك في ماء فاتر مع القليل من صابون خاص لليد مدة  					خمس دقائق ,نشفي يدك ثم قصي أظافرك وابدأي من المنتصف ثم  					الجانبين , بردي الأظافر 


					, وزعي الكريم الخاص بالجلد الميت اوالزيت على أظافرك , ثم  					بعود البرتقال ادفعي برفق الجلد المتصلب حول اظافرك . 

					بعد الانتهاء قومي بعمل السنفرة ليدك بفرك القليل من الكريم  					وبحركات دائرية بأصابعك ثم اغسلي ونشفي , ضعي الماسك حتى ينشف  					ثم اغسلي ونشفي . 


					بخي على أظافر اليد من البخاخ إن وجد .. ويمكن الاستغناء عن  					البخاخ 
					الآن ضعي الكريم على يديك وقومي بعمل تدليك لهما

					قومي بإزالة صبغ الاظافر بواسطة الاسيتون


					ابردي اظافرك بالمبرد باتجاه عقارب الساعه

					انقعي اظافركي بماء دافي مع القليل من رغوة الصابون

					اسخدمي فرشاة الاظافر لتنظيف اظافرك من الاوساخ العالقه، ثم  					ضعي القليل من المحلول الزيتي خاص بإزالة الجلد الميت ثم  					استخدمي عود البرتقال لإزالة الجلد الميت

					ضعي القليل من المرطب الخاص بالاظافر وقومي بعمل مساج خفيف  					لازاله ما تبقى من المحلول الزيتي بإستخدام الطرف الاخر من  					العود

					ضعي مغذي الاظافر استعداداً للصبغ

					ضعي طبقتين من صبغ الاظافر ابتداءاً من رأس الظفر..وبعد ان تجف  					ضعي طبقه أخرى
.::.* البدكـــــيير *.::.

تهتم  					الكثير من النساء للأسف بجمال مظهرها وتهمل قدميها بالرغم من  					اهميتهما..
					وفي الحقيقة تحتاج القدم للمزيد من العناية
					ان (البديكير) في صالون تجميل راق فكرة رائعة 
					خصوصا عندما يتوفر لديك الوقت والمزيد من المال, 
					ولكن لا يوجد شيء اسهل وأفضل من تدليل قدميك ببيديكير منزلي
					تستحقه كثيرا بعد عناء يوم طويل في العمل او المشي.
					خصصي 15 دقيقة أسبوعيا فقط لروتين العناية بالقدم في المنزل 					
					وستحصلين على قدمين رائعتين بمظهر صحي .

كيفية عمل (البديكير)
كل ما تحتاجينه لعمل (البديكير) هو طقم ادوات (البديكير)  					ومكان ما للاسترخاء في البيت.
					اتبعي الخطوات البسيطة التالية كل أسبوع وكوني على يقين بأنك  					ستحصلين على قدمين خياليتين .
					تاكدي من أن أدوات (البديكير) للعناية بالقدم في المنزل, تتضمن  					الآتي: (مبرد, زيت البشرة المتصلبة, قصاصة الأظافر, قصاصة  					الجلد الزائد, اصبع الجلد الزائد, مزيل طلاء الأظافر, ملمع  					الأظافر, مبرد للبشرة, وكذلك حوض القدمين والفوطة.


					لترطيب وتنعيم بشرة قدميك, ضعيهما في الحوض الخاص والمملوء  					بالماء الساخن, ولأقصى درجة من الترطيب, اضيفي قرصا من الـ(بيكنغ  					صودا). بعد ذلك اخرجيهما من الماء, وجففيهما بضربات خفيفة  					بالفوطة.
					ويأتي دور الجلد الزائد, وهو عدو المرأة الأنيقة.


					استخدمي أداة إزالة الجلد الميت وتخلصي من الجلد وهو لا يزال  					طرياً.




					ان عدم الاهتمام وعلاج البشرة الجافة في القدمين قد يزيد  					المشكلة سوءا, اذ قد يتسبب اهمالك بتشقات في كعب القدم. ايضا  					قد تظهر بشرة القدم الجافة علامات التقدم في السن بوضوح أكثر,  					حيث تزداد الخطوط ويزداد تغير اللون بشكل أسوأ من المفترض  					والطبيعي مع كل مرحلة من عمرك















					تحتاج قدميك لكريم مرطب غني, وليس أي لوشن عادي, كما تحتاج  					للترطيب بشكل يومي



					وبهذه الخطوات تحصلين علي قدمين جميلتين وصحييتين .

					ان شاء الله يكون الموضوع عجبكم وما يروح التعب على الفاضي
					تحياتى

----------


## باريسيا

ممتاز 
الموضوع اكتير حلو

للي مابتعرف للمنيكير والبدكير تتعلم منه 
 بدل المشاوير لعند الكوفيره 

يسلمو اديكي اكتير موضوعك حلو 
بانتظار جديدك

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## saousana

جميل جدا 
مشكورة دموع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلووووووو كتير


يسلمو

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمروركم"زهره_سوسن"

----------


## HaBo0oSh

موووووووضوع رائع وكتير مفيد 

يسلمو دموع :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمرورك

----------

